# Inhaler billing



## lao1960 (Mar 11, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a J code for an inhaler as in Pro Air?  The only codes I can find is for inhalation solution.

Thanks!!


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.hcpro.com/HIM-222440-859...o-bill-albuterol-or-Duoneb-via-nebulizer.html

metered dose inhalers (MDIs) is usually considered a self-administered drug for outpatients or a non-covered take home-drug if you send the remainder of the inhaler home with the patient for administration by either the patient or a family member.


----------



## lao1960 (Mar 13, 2014)

Ok thanks !!


----------

